
Ask HN: How to find companies that remote ok hire? - iamarsibragimov
Hello!<p>I’m working now on helping designers find remote work. I collect remote jobs from twenty popular job boards, Twitter, Facebook and Reddit. Sometimes I come across websites of companies that publish vacancies on the Career page, but I don’t understand how to systematically search for such sites and pages. It turns out to find about 15 vacancies in a day, but something tells me that there should be at least 3 times more of them.<p>Any ideas on how to find more remote jobs?
======
hbcondo714
The HN Who is Hiring thread posted the first of every month almost always has
remote jobs listed:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419535)

~~~
iamarsibragimov
It's about those who seek for a job not about those who offer a remote job
positions

~~~
hbcondo714
HN has threads for that too:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419534)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21419535)

------
gtirloni
Resources: [https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-
job](https://github.com/lukasz-madon/awesome-remote-job)

~~~
iamarsibragimov
Wow! It's a treasure! Thanks

But... What is the best way to find more companies with "Remote DNA"?

------
Yvonne_McQ
There are some ways easily to find remote jobs: on LInkedIn: write "designer
remote" in search line; on job search sites (indeed, monster, and every other
site you find on google): every such site has filters and remote/freelance
option there

~~~
iamarsibragimov
I do it already but thanks

> LInkedIn: write "designer remote" Good luck with Linkedin and it's search :)

------
zapperdapper
Stack Jobs has, or at least had, a feature where you can specify you're
interested in "remote only".

~~~
iamarsibragimov
Most of them have this feature but because they charge money for posting job
positions there actually not a lot of companies there

------
Fleetio
Check out weworkremotely.com You can also look for remote designer jobs on
Dribbble.

~~~
iamarsibragimov
I check them daily already but thanks

------
trcarney
Google Jobs, On the Location tab you can select "Work From Home".

~~~
iamarsibragimov
Do you mean? It's only for jobs in Google, isn't it?

~~~
trcarney
No, google now aggregates from a bunch of job boards.

------
iamarsibragimov
Feel free to ask questions if it helps to find a solution

